# How do you get a pigeon to bond with you?



## pigeie

Hi All,

We have been taking care of a 2 month old white pigeon since last Friday. He has a leg band & when we contacted the owner he said he no longer wanted the bird. ( So Sad ). He had 100 pigeons for his Wedding and Funeral business and lost 6 one night in electrical storm. 

This pigeon, "pigeie" as we call him, was one of the six that didn't return to the owner. He showed up in our yard, hungry, tired and scared. For the first 3 days we would leave him in the yard and he would just sit all day. We provided him with food and water and at night we would put him in a crate for protection.

Over the week he slowly got stronger and last, for the first time, he flew when we attempted t put him in the crate for the night. He spent the night somewhere else and returned this morning and then left within 30 minutes. He returned again tonight so we provided him with a little food and water.

Our objective is to get him to not be afraid of us, but whenever we get close to him he walks or flies away. We've read countless stories of others getting to bond with their pigeon by training them with food. For example, holding it in their hand. It ain't working! We can't even get him to come close to us. It's 9:30PM and he's currently sitting across the street on our neighbors roof.

We again provided the crate, food and water, but to no avail.

The former owner told us that since he is now at our home he will always return here, but then why didn't he let us place him in the crate last night? Instead, he took off and stayed elsewhere.

Is it true that after being with us for one week he would consider this his home?

Should we let him come and go as he pleases or should we build a coop?

We tried to put a basin for him to bath in but he wouldn't do it although he bites himself often as if he has flees or lice..

He appears more wild than domesticated.
How do you get a pigeon to be comfortable with you enough to allow you to hold him? He shakes sometimes when we go to pick him up - although we can't pick him up anymore since he flies now.
We are trying our best. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Jaye

Thanks for helping him out...if you hadn't, he'd have been a goner by now.

I wouldn't fret too much about it. It sounds like he has found a safe place to sleep for the night.

I think probably if you wanted to bring him in, you should have done so when he was in his more compromised state. It is hard to get a flighted pigeon to do what you want him/her to when they're outside in an open environment.

Personally...keep the food and water supply going regularly. He can count on it and is relying on it, so that is the best way to keep tabs on him for now.

Homers are not ferals...although they can certainly 'go feral' pretty successfully. They have an advantage over other domestic-breds in that they are great flyers and have spent a fair amount of time outdoors. But generally speaking, they are used to having food provided for them, as opposed to foraging for it themselves (which they have little know-how of).

Keep the food and water coming, and perhaps try to gradually move the location towards your house or porch or something. If you really do wanna try to catch him, you can move the food location closer and closer to an enclosed space (i.e. the porch or, yes, even a coop). You can leave the coop completely open on one side...and if he goes for stepping in, then over a few days enclose it a bit more until you can actually fling a door shut by the pull of a string from afar, or something like that.

Or, if you can get him close to the house, try luring him into an enclosed area where you can net him while he eats.

These run some risks because, if you spook him and he eludes you, you are back to square one as far as the 'building trust' dept.

I do not necessarily agree with the previous (lousy) owner who said he will now 'home' to your vicinity. Nope, I don't agree with that. Homers tend to try to home to where they were born...and at the moment he's probably confused or completely disoriented. You (and we) actually hope he has permanently lost his way, because you wanna do what you can to convince him that your place is safe and reliable....


----------



## pigeie

Hi Jaye,
Thanks so much for the response. It's 4:30 am here in NY and he's still on my neighbors roof. I have his food and water ready for today's visit. I have been feeding him pigeon & dove food. Do I need to add some grit to it? The package mentions something about oyster shells and calcium. Is that good enough? This is all so new to me. I did bring him into the house the 1st night as it was a little chilly. (That was before this terrible heat wave). I thought I was doing the right thing by letting him out during the day as the crate is not that big. I'm happy he has his strength back but I do worry about him. He still doesn't fly to much. I even worry that it's to hot for him. I have grown attached to him and don't want anything bad to happen to him. I would like to keep him but there is so much I don't know. I have been reading as much as possible. We live in the suburbs and we do have hawks flying above.
Pigeie is white so he is an easy target. I also feel bad for him as he was always with other birds. If I keep him will he be happy as a lone pigeon? 
I would also like to thank you and your team for being there for newbies like me. We would be like a lost pigeon without you


----------



## cotdt

What I would do is catch him and keep him locked up in a loft for a week, then release. More often than not he will get used to that location and come back to it. Try to feed the bird out of your hand, that tends to make the bird a bit more tame. It is too old to become puppy-tame though.

The white homers tend to get lost easily for some reason. I've lost one in a 15 mile training toss, which is odd. Fortunately, it ended up being adopted by a loving family right where I released him. But yeah, many of the white strains don't have much homing ability.


----------



## doveone52

Pigeie, I had to bring in a mother with her 2 chicks back in the spring. The Mom is about a year old, very pretty but wild as a hare. Within a very short time, she was extraordinarily tame! So, it is still very possible to tame this pigeon. The problem is catching it! I would try to create a loft or hutch type of thing to keep him in. But even a large dog crate would do for a time. Good luck and let us know. Hoping for success!


----------



## pigeie

Much thanks to all who responded. It's 9am here and my boy is back home sitting out front. ( I love it)
He seems so content. He ate and drank and is resting after sleeping on the neighbors roof and taking a quick morning flight. I know I can catch him but I don't yet have anything big enough to put him in. The crate I use a night is like the ones they deliver bread in. And I know he probably does not like it. I could put chicken wire and when he goes in to eat try to close it but then I worry because he is on the ground. We are going to try to make some type of coop this weekend. Any ideas? If I do enclose him will he hate us more? Also his poop is greenish and a little watery. Should it be white? ( Pigeie and I thank you


----------



## cotdt

Good to hear your boy came back. What I would do is use a trap so that the pigeon can come in by himself to feed and sleep. You would re-open the door in the morning. It doesn't have to be a big box.


----------



## spirit wings

cotdt said:


> Good to hear your boy came back. What I would do is use a trap so that the pigeon can come in by himself to feed and sleep. You would re-open the door in the morning. It doesn't have to be a big box.


welcome back! to both you and the bird. LOL..


----------



## Jaye

Good news !!!...as I said, he appears to be building trust in you. That's the most important thing. 
Do you think you can possibly create a sort of 'trap' out of a box or something which you can tilt into an 'up' position and prop there with a stick attached to a string...so when the pigeon moves under the box to retrieve the trail of seed you have left for him, you can pull the stick with a string and have the box close on top of him ? That's one typical method of catching.

The thing is...if you go for a catch or grab, box or net or whatever (don't try with just your hands, I don't think) you have to be careful a bit...because if you fail to make the catch it could well spook him/her off....and then she'd be in a worse situation than she is right now.

This is why some people use the alternative of a small coop or large cage, visually open on all sides but physically open on only one...to lure the pigeon in with food and water but not necessarily make a physical 'grab' for the bird. Once she clues into that enclosure being a good place, she will return to it and then you can close a door of some sort. More of a 'pigeon's choice' sorta trap than a net or a propped up box.

The hawk news isn't good...which is why it would be best to get him inside. But you have to measure it regarding the trust factor. He now has a sleeping place and an eating place, and both are (for the moment) safe. 

Some grit isn't a bad idea. Does he/she seem sleepy or fluffed up at all ? Eyes closing, neck sorta down in a 'turtle' position ?


----------



## pigeie

Hi all,
It's been quite a day. 8pm here on the east coast. Here's the Pigeie update. Went to Pet smart and bought a rabbit cage or as they call it - a hutch. The squirrels were eating all of Pigeie's food today so catching him was easier. As advised, we rigged up a crate with string and when he went in we closed another crate on it. I think this bird will hate me for life. 
So he's now in his new home and I feel soooooooooooo guilty. I know he's thinking, gee a few minutes ago I could go where I want. What the heck happened? I'm even having trouble looking at him. So what's next?
How long should I keep him in there? He looks so sad Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I must tell you I don't drink but after today I may change my tune 
I'll try to send a photo of him in his new home. Thanks again.


----------



## Jay3

Are you planning on building him some kind of loft to keep him outside, or in the house in a cage?


----------



## Jaye

I have to tell you....now that you have got him safe and sound (I wouldn't have said this before)...

You saved your buddy from almost certain death really. Hawks, cats, racoons, cars, weather, whatever. Those domestics really do not last long out there. 

So.....assuage your guilt.

Indeed, he may be a flyer....but what he needed ASAP was to be brought in and nourished. Great job !

Now, as Jay3 has alluded to...you gotta figure out what sorta digs you wanna set up for him....If you wanna, you can give him some flying time indoors, provided any other pets are kept away....if you don't mind cleaning up some poop here and there. Or for the time being leave him in the cage. He is likely used to being kept (albeit probably in a larger loft) so it's really not as if he is not used to it in a way....


----------



## cotdt

Yah you did a great job snatching him. It's OK to keep him caged. Are you keeping him indoors or outdoors? You can get him used to the cage and its surroundings, and let him back out after a week.


----------



## pigeie

Hi again, This is what I bought. I hope you think it's good for him. This is his 1st night in it.
He seems to stay in the cubbie and sticks his head out. I think he hates me. He did eat and drink. How long before I should let him out to fly. The hutch is on my deck. Thanks sooooooooo much from Pigeie and me.


----------



## cotdt

Wooo that is a nice pigeon home. Pigeons tend to like dark places, which reduces stress, so he would spend most of his time inside the cubbie.

He won't hate you at all, but like you. You're his caretaker now and pigeons will know. I also have a squirrel stealing the pigeon food but it's OK because I put a little extra.


----------



## pigeie

Thanks cotdt, I just hope this is good enough. We looked a loft plans and prices. They were way to high. I would love for him to have a space to fly. But he will have that when I let him out. Also what if we go on vacation how often does he need to be checked on. This is all so new to me. After seeing his new home do you still think I should wait a week before letting him out? Thanks again.


----------



## cotdt

Yeah I would wait a week. Besides, there is a hawk outside, so it will be safer then. Pigeons can take care of themselves when you go on vacation, but make sure to leave water and food.


----------



## pigeie

1 more quick question. What does it mean when he puffs his chest out when I go over to his cage? Sorry for all the questions. How's the weather in LA? Hot and sticky in NY. Thanks again.


----------



## Jay3

That hutch is very cute, but if the wire used is not 1/2 inch, and it does look larger, than rodents can get inside. If mice get in, they can make him very sick as they carry salmonella/paratyphoid. Rats will kill your bird. And when he throws the seed that you give him, and he will, that will attract rodents. That can be remedied by covering the existing wire with 1/2" hardware cloth. Be sure that nothing can get in that door, as raccoons will also kill him, and they are surprisingly strong and smart at getting into places. Please be careful if you let him out to fly, as hawks will go after him, and one lone pigeon isn't very safe. They live in flocks because it is safer. More eyes to look for predators. There is more safety in a group.
I'm honestly not trying to discourage you, but these are just things that you need to be aware of in keeping your friend safe. 

As far as puffing out his chest when you approach, he is warning you to stay out of his space. If you want to make friends with him, you can do it through treats. Most pigeons love safflower seeds and peanuts (unsalted, people grade peanuts). I chop the peanuts I give my birds. He may very well not even know what a peanut is, but once he learns, he will most likely love them. I have rescues, and most do not start out friendly, but with time and patience, they come to me when I enter the loft. Many even know their name. Honest! I win them over with treats. The ones that won't come near enough to try them, I sprinkle them into their food. That way, they will eventually try them. Once they learn how good they are, with time, and patience, they will take them from a jar lid that I hold containing the treat. Eventually, they will take them from my hand. So if you want to break the ice, get him some safflower seeds and unsalted peanuts.


----------



## pigeie

Thanks so much Jay3,
There is soooooooo much to learn. I will buy the hardware cloth tomorrow. Do you think I should give him to a pigeon rescue shelter? In one of my earlier posts I did mention my concerns about him being a lone pigeon. I want to do whats best for him. Maybe he would be happier with other birds. He could be in a big loft or coop. I have grown attached to him but I want to do whats best for him.
We have a very large deck and that's where the cage is. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## Jay3

I can't tell you what is best for him. Many do own a single pigeon, and they seem happy. I personally think it is nice for him to have company. But many have great relationships with their one bird. Some have even had their bird find a mate and bring him or her back home with them. I think you are really trying to give him what he needs, and to make him happy. That quality in you will lead you to know what to do. I think you will make a fine pigeon owner. Who knows, somewhere down the road, you may even decide to get him/her a mate. You obviously care very much about a little bird that most likely would have died if left out there to his own devices. That's a great first step. The rest you will learn. Stick around. There's a lot of information here. Please keep us updated on your friend.


----------



## cotdt

Weather is really great in LA. On the dry side, slightly windy, warm but not hot. The pigeons love taking baths at this time.


----------



## pigeie

*Introducing Pigeie*

Hi All,
My name is Pigeie and I want to thank you all for being there for me and all pigeons everywhere. Your caring and advice has helped my new owner lots. (But she still has a long way to go
Jay3, I did buy the hardware cloth and for now we put it across the top so we can open the lid. We are going to try to make a loft on top so she can fly when she's inside. I picked her up tonight while my boyfriend was doing some work on the cage. She was not a happy pigeon. But tomorrow's a new day  I have decided it's a female because of her size and she is very quite. But who knows!!! Thanks to all for being there. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Jay3

Well she/he, is a beautiful bird, and I wish you the best. Please do keep us updated on her. And remember that we love pics.


----------



## spirit wings

you have a very cute pigeon there, just to say, if you have a job, she/he will be alone for the most part of the day. pigeons do not do well alone, they are a flock bird. so IMO she/he needs a companion. the only way I can even see keeping a lone pigeon is if I was retired, and at home all the time and it was bonded to me. which comes to your question. pigeons that are hand raised seem to bond to the caregiver and see them as their mate, and if you can give interaction for the most part of the whole day, then try it. but most people just do not have that time, esp for the 8, 10, even 15 years this bird may live.


----------



## Jaye

Mmmmm...I have to disagree with that. I do not necessarily think that having rescued a lone pigeon from likely if not certain death automatically necessitates now having to get a companion bird. That becomes a complicated situation which is a lot to ask of someone, really....

Pigie, you do not need to go that route. You have done splendidly by saving this lil' 'gurl, and it sounds as if you are willing to set her up a very nice home. If you have concerns about her not stretching her wings, you CAN let her out indoors a bit, supervised, during the day. Maybe twice a day. She will probably find a few places in you apt./house where she likes to hang about and will 'make them her own'.
A rescued pigeon with some out-of-cage time each day can be quite happy.

I do not know what kind of pigeon she is, perhaps others can take a guess ? I do not, therefore, know whether letting her fly outside during the day would be wise...because as I mentioned above, there is really zero guarantee she'd come back and then she'd be in a far, far worse situation than she is now.

You went thru so much trouble to save her, and you obviously care a great deal. Just keep doing what you are doing and maybe give her a test-fly indoors (all windows/doors closed, please).


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

She is certainly a beautiful bird and I would like to wish you the best of luck in raising her. Hope it all works out.
Justin L.


----------



## cotdt

Anyone know what kind of pigeon is that? 

I don't think she needs a companion either, because you can be the companion. I don't think she would get lost if she was already visiting the home regularly before the capture. There's always that risk though. I've never lost any except homers who get loose too early by accident, before they had the chance to settle in.


----------



## spirit wings

Jaye said:


> Mmmmm...I have to disagree with that. I do not necessarily think that having rescued a lone pigeon from likely if not certain death automatically necessitates now having to get a companion bird. That becomes a complicated situation which is a lot to ask of someone, really....
> 
> Pigie, you do not need to go that route. You have done splendidly by saving this lil' 'gurl, and it sounds as if you are willing to set her up a very nice home. If you have concerns about her not stretching her wings, you CAN let her out indoors a bit, supervised, during the day. Maybe twice a day. She will probably find a few places in you apt./house where she likes to hang about and will 'make them her own'.
> A rescued pigeon with some out-of-cage time each day can be quite happy.
> 
> I do not know what kind of pigeon she is, perhaps others can take a guess ? I do not, therefore, know whether letting her fly outside during the day would be wise...because as I mentioned above, there is really zero guarantee she'd come back and then she'd be in a far, far worse situation than she is now.
> 
> You went thru so much trouble to save her, and you obviously care a great deal. Just keep doing what you are doing and maybe give her a test-fly indoors (all windows/doors closed, please).


I understand your point of view, I just had to say what I thought is best for pigeons in general. I see my flock interact with each other everyday, that is pretty much all they do, because they are a flock bird. If one CAN get a partner for a lone bird then I think there is nothing wrong with it and easier for the bird, but perhaps not the human. But of course the bird can live a long heathy life with just humans, If they are up to the job of interacting with them for the long haul.


----------



## pigeie

Hi it's me,
First I would like to thank Crab Shrapnel for your kind wishes. And you live in Alabama so I guess someone lives there  And to Jaye and Cotdt and everyone who took the time to post, thank you for all your support and positive reinforcement. It has helped me soooooooooooo much. I would like to say to Spirit Wings that up until the weekend of July 4th I had always loves birds but never had to care for one. When this pigeon showed up a my house it was starving exhausted and couldn't fly. I started this thread to get help to do what "IS BEST FOR HER". I had stated in an earlier post my concerns about her being a lone pigeon. Since 4th of July weekend my main concern has been her. I also stated in that same post that I thought about giving her to a rescue shelter. So these are things that I have thought about. I feel I have done the best I could without any knowledge in this short time. Just wanted you to know. Thanks for the post.


----------



## spirit wings

pigeie said:


> Hi it's me,
> First I would like to thank Crab Shrapnel for your kind wishes. And you live in Alabama so I guess someone lives there  And to Jaye and Cotdt and everyone who took the time to post, thank you for all your support and positive reinforcement. It has helped me soooooooooooo much. I would like to say to Spirit Wings that up until the weekend of July 4th I had always loves birds but never had to care for one. When this pigeon showed up a my house it was starving exhausted and couldn't fly. I started this thread to get help to do what "IS BEST FOR HER". I had stated in an earlier post my concerns about her being a lone pigeon. Since 4th of July weekend my main concern has been her. I also stated in that same post that I thought about giving her to a rescue shelter. So these are things that I have thought about. I feel I have done the best I could without any knowledge in this short time. Just wanted you to know. Thanks for the post.


I have not questioned your wonderful care for your new pet. my post was not a negative one, only a fact that pigeons do well with others of their kind, if you so do choose to get another.


----------



## Jaye

I understand your point, Spirit...and it's a good, valid one....and I don't think Pigeie (or anyone else) took it as negative or critical in any way 

Pigeie...I suppose another option would be to find her a permanent placement in an established loft or aviary run by someone who is experienced in pigeon-keeping. I have been fortunate enough to find that sort of accommodation for some of my rescues. I do not know how you could find one in your area, but it would be an option worth of consideration, too.....


----------



## pigeie

Hi Spirit Wings,
I did not take your post negatively. I just wanted you to know that I had the same concerns and I didn't know if you had read my earlier post. I spent most of the day with her. (Even played classical music to relax her  I appreciate your advice and concern. I know this will all work out. I think I made progress bonding with her today. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jay3

I have a handicapped pigeon in the house, and we work. She is let out to fly around and follow us as we get ready for work, and when I get home, and on weekends, she is brought outdoors where she gets the sun and fresh air, and can watch and hear the songbirds that come to our yard. She is often out of the cage when we are home. She loves being with us, and seems happy. I think that if she were not handicapped, I would like for her to be with other pigeons, but that just isn't possible, so we're it. I think a lot depends on how much time and effort you are willing to give to the bird. If you don't have time to give, then yes, I think she would be better off with other birds. Being alone a lot, with no interaction is very lonely, especially for a flock bird. Not fair to the bird. But only you can decide how much time you have, or want to give. I think you are doing great right now, and if later on, you decide that you just don't have the time to invest that it takes to keep her happy, you can always rethink your decision. Take your time, and make a decision based on how things go. Who knows, pigeons can be addicting. You may someday decide to get her a companion. Please keep us updated on things, and I wish you the best of luck. You have a beautiful bird there. If you want to keep her safe, I'd fly her inside though. If you let her out, she could get lost and starve to death, or she could end up dinner for a hawk. Think about it.


----------

